# In need of hunting club close to Atlanta area.



## rjlinder (Aug 25, 2009)

Hello,

I am in desperate need of finding a hunting club for this deer season close to the atlanta area. Im looking for a place thats within an hour drive from atlanta and under 100 dollars....


----------



## gawhitetail (Aug 25, 2009)

Seriously?


----------



## erniesp (Aug 25, 2009)




----------



## Backcountry (Aug 25, 2009)

maybe he just forgot an extra 0.....


----------



## george hancox (Aug 25, 2009)

I am dreaming


----------



## rjlinder (Aug 25, 2009)

Oh haha yeah i meant 1000 dollars


----------



## LeGrand (Aug 25, 2009)

Take a look at gawhitetail's post "Rare Greene County Opportunity".  For a few hundred more you can have everything you ever dreamed of ............


----------



## dwrahc (Aug 26, 2009)

Take a look.
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=290256


----------



## Sharpshooter (Aug 26, 2009)

PM sent


----------



## shawn mills (Aug 26, 2009)

pm sent


----------



## bubba10point (Aug 26, 2009)

*close to atlanta*

start saving your 100.00 per year and maybe in ten years you will have some where to hunt.  or spent 100.00 and hunt public land.  some good deer have been taken off public land!


----------



## mickeyd318 (Aug 27, 2009)

You see thats the problem with hunting nowadays its so darned expensive that theres no way for the youth to hunt any more believe me i know im 20 years old and for the past two years havent been able to go hunting because everybody wants 700-1000 dollars to hunt. I mean its just not right. I think the goverment finally figured out a way to get rid of hunting and thats to raise the price of land :-( I hope yall enjoy your hunting season this year and keep me in your mind when you go cause its not fair for the youth to not be able to go


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Aug 27, 2009)

mickeyd318 said:


> You see thats the problem with hunting nowadays its so Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- expensive that theres no way for the youth to hunt any more believe me i know im 20 years old and for the past two years havent been able to go hunting because everybody wants 700-1000 dollars to hunt. I mean its just not right. I think the goverment finally figured out a way to get rid of hunting and thats to raise the price of land :-( I hope yall enjoy your hunting season this year and keep me in your mind when you go cause its not fair for the youth to not be able to go



You can hunt 100's of thousand of acres of land for a $15 WMA stamp and a tank of gas.


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Aug 27, 2009)

*yep*



twenty five ought six said:


> you can hunt 100's of thousand of acres of land for a $15 wma stamp and a tank of gas.



10-4


----------



## Model70 (Aug 27, 2009)

*Lots of public land*

Plus,  You should go knock on some doors, talk with people at church  ask around .
  You may be surprised at who would give a you some huntin'

If you say you haven't been able to hunt for 2 years,  you are not trying real hard...


----------



## Pat Tria (Aug 27, 2009)

There is now a reduced rate for new members. This is a club that has it all. If you're interested, please contact Doug at fdstack@bellsouth.net.

We're looking for 2 additional members to complete our year round club membership in Wilkes County.
We're located approximately 12 miles north of Washington. Our lease is a 500 acre timber tract with multiple food plots that are planted twice each year and supplemented with corn. The property also has a beaver pond for the duck hunters. The creek bottoms are all hardwoods, the rest of the property is pine of various ages. We stay in an old farmhouse with all of the comforts of home; ie: full kitchen, 2 full baths, washer/dryer, dishwasher, telephone, Sat TV, AC/Heat, etc. Great deer & turkey hunting on the leased property and great fishing for big stripers in Clarks Hill and Lake Russell. Although we are not a QDM club, we don't shoot small deer. Membership is limited to 14 members and their families. This is a great environment to chill and hang out with some super people. Annual dues are $1100. Respond via e-mail at tria1@juno.com.


----------



## mickeyd318 (Aug 28, 2009)

Yeah well i get so many nos from people that its really not worth asking anymore. Cause I dont want to hear the more than obvious answer


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Aug 31, 2009)

mickeyd318 said:


> You see thats the problem with hunting nowadays its so darned expensive that theres no way for the youth to hunt any more believe me i know im 20 years old and for the past two years havent been able to go hunting because everybody wants 700-1000 dollars to hunt. I mean its just not right. I think the goverment finally figured out a way to get rid of hunting and thats to raise the price of land :-( I hope yall enjoy your hunting season this year and keep me in your mind when you go cause its not fair for the youth to not be able to go



I understand where this man is coming from.  If I had to hunt public land, I think I'd just stay home.  It's no fun to me, always wondering if some idiot is going to walk in on you or steal your stand.  It's definitely no fun having to carry your stand in and out for every trip to the tree.  I tried quota hunting last year.  It wasn't too bad, but I definitely prefer private land.  We're in 2 clubs that cost about $750 combined.  I'd love to join a QDM club and be able to watch multiple good bucks each year, but my dad won't spend the money.  As long as he hunts with me, I guess I'll be stuck in the cheap clubs and have to be satisfied with shooting a 2.5 year old 8-pt every 2-3 years.  I try to keep a positive attitude, because I know there are good bucks around, but the hunting pressure is just too heavy, and they go nocturnal real quick.


----------



## CTLONG (Sep 12, 2009)

We are about 1 1/2 hour from Atl==we need 4 more members

380 Acres on Ocmugee River in Juliettte GA and 140 Acres on the Monreo/Crawford County line.  Betweeen Forysth and Roberta

525 per family membership////

Call Charlie  770-775-5016 or 770-235-1687 for more detials


----------



## Wes (Sep 28, 2009)

There are plenty - Wilson shoals WMA is less than an hour from Bass Pro up 985, Johns Mountain WMA is up 75 at Resaca GA. Lots of land, lots of hunting opportunity. There is even a rifle range at Wilson.


----------

